# 24 Zoll Gaming Rakete



## Falke75 (1. August 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft, einen neuen Monitor zulegen.Was haltet Ihr für den besten Gaming Monitor im 24 Zoll Bereich?In der Ausgabe 07/10 wurde der Hyundai W243D erfolgreich getestet.Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät?Bin mal auf Eure Antworten gespannt!


----------



## Own3r (1. August 2010)

Also wenn PCGH den Testet und der Testsieger ist, dann wird der wohl nicht schlecht sein. Ich habe den Testsieger im 23" Bereich (Samsung XL2370) und bin mit ihm zufrieden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. August 2010)

Habe genau den und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn du einen genauen Test willst sag mir was ich testen soll und mit welchen Game werde mir dann mal etwas Zeit dafür nehmen.

Was ich schon mal sagen kann für einige ältere Games ist es gut das ich einen 2. Display mit 1280x1024 daneben habe denn nicht alle Titel bieten die Auflösung 1920x1200 an (nichtmal Crysis ?) was soll das denn @ den Entwickler.


----------



## Falke75 (1. August 2010)

Also, der Syncmaster XL2370 ist sicherlich ein Top-Gerät, welcher auch in diversen Tests super abgeschnitten hat.Irgendwie reizt mich aber ein 24zoller, obwohl der größen unterschied zum oben genannten Gerät relativ gering ist.Es gibt wahnsinnig viele Geräte im 24Zoll Bereich und man verliert leicht den Überblick.Wenn Du den besagten Hyundai W243D besitzt, dann würde mich interessieren ob es bei schnellen Action Games zu Schlierenbildung kommt, bzw wie ist die Farbbrillanz,Helligkeitsverteilung,Interpolation??
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch andere Zocker 24 Zoll Monitore empfehlen?


----------



## TwilightAngel (1. August 2010)

Die Frage ist ja, was du ausgeben willst. Da gibts ja auch gewaltige Unterschiede (ich sag einfach mal Eizo Foris für schlappe 900 Euronen  ). Vielleicht wäre ja auch ein LED gut, sofern da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht hat.


----------



## Falke75 (1. August 2010)

Der Preis sollte 400 Euro nicht überschreiten.Die Frage, ob nicht ein LED besser wäre, stelle ich mir auch.Habe aber dies bezüglich keinerlei Ahnung.Der Syncmaster XL2370 LED soll ja Top sein.Im 24Zoll Bereich wäre als LED Modell z.b der Syncmaster BX2450.Kann aber keinerlei Testberichte finden, da dieser noch ziemlich neu ist.


----------



## Own3r (1. August 2010)

Wenn du den XL2370 nehmen willst, musst du dir überlegen, ob du lieber 1" größer oder kleiner haben willst. Ein großer Unterschied ist das nicht.


----------



## Merty (2. August 2010)

Ich kann Dir den neuen Samsung Snycmaster BX2440 empfehlen.
Habe mir das Gerät nach langem suchen und hin- und herüberlegen gekauft.

Das Gerät hat 24" (wie der Name schon sagt) und Full HD Auflösung (1920-1080 Pixel). Sehr schöne und neutrale Farbwiedergabe, eine hervorragende Helligkeitsverteilung (dank LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung) und beim spielen habe ich keinerlei Schlierenbildung, Corona- oder Ghostingeffekte feststellen können (zocke auch gerne mal einen schnellen Shooter).

Was ich besonders klasse finde ist auch der stabile Standfuß und die Höhenverstellbarbeit.

Ansonsten ein neutrales schwarzes (mattes) Gehäuse und ein wie ich finde absolut akzeptabler Preis von etwa € 260,00.


----------



## Falke75 (2. August 2010)

Danke, für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung.Scheint ein gutes Gerät zu sein.Worin besteht denn der unterschied zum BX2450??Du sagtest, der BX2440 wäre neu, aber der BX2450 wird doch dann schon das nachfolger Modell sein???Würde mich über weitere Vorschläge zum Thema 24Zoll Zocker Monitors freuen.


----------



## Merty (2. August 2010)

Der BX2450 hat den optisch edleren aber nicht höhenverstellbaren Standfuß. Technisch sind die Geräte praktisch identisch. Zu Gunsten des Blickwinkels wollte ich aber gerne eine Höhenverstellung. Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Necthor (4. August 2010)

Der Unterschied liegt in der Reaktionszeit:

BX2440: 5ms
BX2450: 2ms

Ich tendiere eher zum 2450er, der Preisunterschied von 20,- € ist vertretbar.
Höhenverstellbarkeit ist nicht schlecht aber wenn ich mich entscheiden mus zwischen Höhenverstellbarkeit und Reaktionszeit entscheide ich mich fürs letztere.


----------



## Falke75 (4. August 2010)

Danke, für die Info. Ich denke, ich würde dann auch zu letzteren tendieren.


----------



## Onyx (16. August 2010)

... Und wer ne Reaktionszeit von 2ms glaubt ist selber schuld.
Wurd bei nem TN Panel überhaupt jemals ein Wert unter 5ms gemessen?

Noch geiler find ich in der Produktbeschreibung das Kontrastverhältnis von 5.000.000 : 1.

Das entspräche bei der angegebenen Helligkeit von 250 cd/m² einem sagenhaften Schwarzwert von 0,00005 cd/m². So dunkel düfte es ungefähr sein, wenn man 6 Fuß unter der Erde liegt...

Aber irgendwie muss man seine Produkte ja verkaufen. Wäre gespannt, wieviele Kunden noch mal 20€ drauflegen, für 1ms Reaktionszeit (immerhin doppelt so schnell) und sagen wir mal großzügig 30.000.000.000 : 1 Kontrast. Wobei das schon wieder eher aussieht, wie ne IP Adresse...


----------



## Sp3cht (19. August 2010)

Hey, also welcher ist nun für was besser??? 

DIe Farbbrillanz, die ausleuchtung und die reaktionszeit sind mir wichtig... 

Spiele und 1080p Filme werden sehr genau fokusiert (meine augen sind sehr gut.... ich seh oft dinge, mängel welche von andern nicht gesehn werden)

Hyundai w243d oder der SAmsung bx2450 ??

Oder doch anderen? Wie siehts mit NEC aus?

Preismäßig bis 400€


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

Also bei der Ausleuchtung ist der Hyundai nicht so gut. Der BX2450 ist eigentlich besser.


----------



## Braineater (25. August 2010)

Ich würde nicht so viel für den hyndai ausgeben,da der ja auch nur ein TN Panel hat...nimm lieber einen der hier vorgeschlagenen samsung


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. August 2010)

Ich empfehle dir diesen hier von Samsung:

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

Bin damit total zufrieden.


----------



## Sp3cht (2. September 2010)

Habe nun den PX2370 @home stehen und bin super zufrieden. kostete halt 300€ aber es is das geld echt wert. DIe farben, die schnelligkeit, die tolle ausleuchtung, kein ghosting, kein inputlag... einfach ein traum für jeden gamer!


----------



## fpsJunkie (2. September 2010)

Sp3cht schrieb:


> ...einfach ein traum für jeden gamer!



ist meiner auch, aber für 200€


----------



## alm0st (8. September 2010)

Sp3cht schrieb:


> Habe nun den PX2370 @home stehen und bin super zufrieden. kostete halt 300€ aber es is das geld echt wert. DIe farben, die schnelligkeit, die tolle ausleuchtung, kein ghosting, kein inputlag... einfach ein traum für jeden gamer!


 
Danke für die Info - der kommt mir demnächst auch in's Haus  Der gefällt mir auch optisch am meisten von allen hier genannten Geräten


----------



## MSPCFreak (8. September 2010)

Den P2450H ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------

